# First KDE Conference in India



## Rahim (Dec 31, 2010)

*conf.KDE.in: First KDE Conference in India*

Shantanu Tushar



The Indian KDE community will organize its first conference at Bengaluru in March 2011. The 5 day event will bring together KDE contributors, Qt developers, users and FOSS enthusiasts.
We realise that there are not many KDE/Qt related events that are accessible to Indians. FOSS conferences or meetings are an excellent way to show people the technology first hand and ways to contribute to it. We not only dazzle them with the world of KDE, but show them first hand how simple it is to get involved and make a difference. This is our motivation for conducting this event.

The main event will showcase Qt & KDE technologies and introduce participants to contributing to our projects. The first three days will have talks, tutorials and interactive sessions. Prominent members of the community will introduce participants to various aspects of development. If you are interested in other aspects of contributing to KDE, there will be talks on localization, documentation, usability, artwork, community, marketing and more. Talks and tutorials will range from beginner level to advanced level so that all kinds of audience members are catered to. You can get some hands on experience with contributing to KDE.

We welcome students, teachers and professionals to take advantage of this opportunity to learn and contribute to an international community.
The last two days of the event will be a more focused code sprint where contributors can brainstorm ideas on their favourite Qt or KDE projects and implement them.

RVCEThe main event will be hosted by R.V. College of Engineering, Bengaluru, India. RVCE was established in 1963 and now offers 12 undergraduate engineering programmes, 16 master degree programmes and doctoral studies. It is located 13 km from the heart of Bengaluru city, the Silicon Valley of India, also known as Bangalore. The college has a sprawling campus spread over an area of 52 acres set in sylvan surroundings. RVCE is rated amongst the top ten self-financing engineering institutions in India. Moreover it is very active in supporting free and open source community activities.

The main event at RVCE will happen from Wednesday, 9th March to Friday, 11th March. A code sprint will happen right after the main event with the venue to be declared shortly.
Registration dates and conference schedule will be put up very soon. Follow us on Twitter or identi.ca to know about the latest updates as soon as they come out.
For more information, please visit the conference website. Should you have any queries the FAQ is a good place to start.

*For more Details check FAQ*​


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 31, 2010)

RVCE? IIRC Who studies in that college. Lucky lad


----------



## Who (Dec 31, 2010)

Sounds awesome, i hope i won't have some test/quiz during that time; don't want to miss this opportunity.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 31, 2010)

Who said:


> i hope i won't have some test/quiz during that time


nerd :/


----------



## ico (Dec 31, 2010)

niice.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 1, 2011)

Who said:


> Sounds awesome, i hope i won't have some test/quiz during that time; don't want to miss this opportunity.



the event still has some time to go and do post pics and summary if you do attend it


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 1, 2011)

great............


----------



## gk2k (Jan 3, 2011)

Will attend it iff i get my leave is approved


----------



## Rahim (Jan 3, 2011)

*What are the registration fees?*

Rs 500 for students.
Rs 700 for college teachers and professors.
Rs 900 for professionals.


----------



## Faun (Jan 3, 2011)

^^I will go in school uniform then.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 3, 2011)

^you must have grown beyond your school uniforms after too much of exercise......


----------



## Faun (Jan 4, 2011)

^^I didn't grow.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jan 12, 2011)

sounds good !


----------



## Rahim (Feb 9, 2011)

*conf.kde.in Announces Talks, Keynotes and Registration*​

*kde.in/wp-content/themes/KDE4WP/images/kde-in-logo.png

There is only a month to go before the first KDE and Qt conference in India opens. The event will be headlined by three keynotes speakers talking on the effects of technology on culture, the law and what makes our community tick. Talks and workshops have been announced and registration is open for anyone planning to attend. Read on for details.


*The Keynotes*

*kde.in/wp-content/themes/KDE4WP/images/speakers/runa.jpg

*Runa Bhattacharjee* is a translator for KDE and other projects who works for Red Hat. Her talk on Traditional Hues and Technology will look at the way culture is being changed by computers and the significant impact open source is having on this process.

*kde.in/wp-content/themes/KDE4WP/images/speakers/adriaan.jpg

*Adriaan de Groot *is a long time KDE contributor and e.V. board member. He will be talking on Bits of Legal which looks at contributor agreements, licensing, trademarks and other legal bits we have to care about.

*kde.in/wp-content/themes/KDE4WP/images/speakers/lydia.jpg

*Lydia Pintscher* will be asking what makes the KDE community tick. Having herded many KDE cats in her time, she will give some insights into how KDE is run and how to become a contributor.

Talks and Workshops

The conference has an impressive list of talks from some of KDE’s top contributors. Topics covered include programming Qt in Python, daily package building in Launchpad, Calligra, Qt scripting, Qt Quick and distributions Kubuntu and openSUSE. There will be several workshops to learn skills with the experts.

*Registration*

Registration is now open There are three registration rates for students (₹500), teachers (₹700) and others (₹900). Register quick, prices go up after 25th February.

*conf.kde.in 2011 is 9 - 13 March and held at R.V College of Engineering in Bengaluru (Bangalore).*


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2011)

Any updates Who?


----------



## Rahim (Mar 12, 2011)

Has anybody attended the conf?


----------

